# Tamiami Cigar Bar - Naples, FL (Opening?)



## rseeger (Jul 21, 2012)

Stopped here a couple of times and enjoyed myself. The last time I was there they were getting ready to close that location and reopen a little ways down the road. Saw a couple of updates fall of last year and have heard nothing since. Does anyone have any idea what is going on with this place.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## Weldon78 (Nov 30, 2014)

have you get any news?


----------



## rseeger (Jul 21, 2012)

Spoke with a worker at Famous Cigar Bar last July and he informed me the former owner is now a sales rep for one of the cigar companies. It appears Tamiami Cigar Bar is not reopening.


----------

